# Your Kustom 40k Weapons!



## Overbeing (Oct 9, 2011)

Hi guys I was mucking around with some spare marine parts the other day and I made a double sided chainsword! It sparked my interest in other peoples kustom weapons. If you have made a kustom weapon for any army post a pic here so we can all see them! 

Here's some pics of my kustom double sided chainsword:
View attachment 16237


View attachment 16238


(My BT Castellan is only primed I need to paint him up!)


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

I made a Berzerker Lord with an extra long chainsword once.

It consisted of three chainswords glued together.

Chainswordy.


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

That would be one awesome blade i'm stealing it, in fact I'm stealing both ideas. First I am going to get to work on some Swordchucks YO!!!!


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

I actually made nunchucks out of a Dark Elf banner and a Berzerker chainsword chain before.

I never used it though, it's still in the bitz box.

Also, a gunblade made from a Dark Elf executioner sword blade and half of a scout shotgun.

Again, never used.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Umm, honey, I was cutting up some fire wood with my new, totally awesome chainblade and accidently cut your car in half. Oh, and fluffy is now a biped. Oh, and the ambulance should be here in a few minutes to pick up Timmy. I know he's just 8, but he just had to try the Chainblade 2000 out on his own, and I couldn't refuse. He'll be a man soon and needs to learn manly things. I'm sure they can re-attach his foot with no problems. If not, they are doing wonderfull things with prosthetics these days.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

probably the shotguns i made for a unit of ig vets.
i used a tutorial off heresy for it and they look ace.
its simply a lasgun with the end of a flamer flipped upside down at the end


----------



## TheOsmiumAngel (Oct 10, 2011)

Chain-scythe for nurgle csms. What more do I need to say?


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

TheOsmiumAngel said:


> Chain-scythe for nurgle csms. What more do I need to say?


thats awesome, you have to put up pictures!
i made a normal scythe for a plague marine once, out of the zombi kit


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

I've just remembered that I made Cloud Strife's buster sword out of three Fantasy Battle choppa's and the end of a Dark Elf banner pole.

I actually used this one for my Night Lord Lord (heh) on a bike.

No, the bike is not called Fenris



It's called the Batmobile


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

"Clamped on" combi-melta:








Two-handed chain axe:








Slender Thunder Hammer:









I'm currently building more of those combi-meltas for another space marine army. Simple conversion that stuck in my head. I'm just a bit annoyed that you can't make them right handed with the same ease.


----------



## Overbeing (Oct 9, 2011)

Nice guys, I tried the extra long chainsword thing on on of my assault marines once...
Yeah it looked like he was going fishing :cray:


----------



## Oakley (Aug 19, 2011)

Overbeing said:


> Nice guys, I tried the extra long chainsword thing on on of my assault marines once...
> Yeah it looked like he was going fishing :cray:


Who said Space Marines can't enjoy a little fishing every once in a while?!

Also, if someone needs an idea for an easy weapon, you could either...

1- Attatch a chainsword blade to a long stick, like that of a Chainaxe.

2- Buy some 'Tomb Kings Chariot' rider arms, and cut the blade off the one that looks like a scythe, then stick that on a pole. I'll try these and post some results.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I once was messing around with the old Dark Eldar Warrior sprues the store had left over and made a dude with a triple barrelled Splinter Cannon and had 4 pistols about his person. Sadly I failed to get pictures before he got incinerated.

I think he was compensating for something though...


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I`m going to convert a biovore to shoot Hormagaunts instead of spore mines. 

Impractical, but it`d look funny.


----------

